
How to Be Successful (Sam Altman Re-Imagined for Advertising) - bgf419
https://www.marpipe.com/blog/how-to-be-successful
======
bgf419
Sam Altman, ex-president of Y Combinator, investor in AirBNB, Dropbox,
Zenefits, Stripe, Reddit, Istacart, Optimizely, Soylent, and founder of
OpenAI, wrote an eye-blowing, mind-opening piece last year titled "How to be
Successful."

While most of the 13 points gave advice to individuals running businesses, one
stood out as highly relevant to businesses themselves.

In fact, it was the very first point...

